# my sugargliders are for sale.



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Im leaving my boyfriend,
And im the one moving out, so i can not take them with me.

Iv posted in the classified section for the sale,

But.. 
anyone had to give up pets due to thier life circumstances changing?

I wish i could take them with me,
He is keeping the kittens and his gliders.
And is also getting the coati next month,


iv got the sore end of the deal here.

-_-


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwwww hun cant believe this is happening. You were so excited about the Coati last week and you love your suggies


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

I know
-_-

apparently i get to visit her lol

as its my money on her deposit,
But.. Im really gonna miss my babies.

I love them, i really do.
I think the kittens are whats gonna hit harder though..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I know it sounds harsh hun but if your splitting isnt it best he pays you back for the deposit and leave it at that otherwise it could get messy


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Nah, we were friends before and were on okay terms now.

Im moving out tomorrow evening and money isnt an issue,

its my deposit that paid for this flat etc, but it isnt too much of an issue as i cant afford the rent on my own

x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Am so so sorry hun really hope you can sort something out


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Its the worst part!
Also sorting out finances due to me only starting my new job last monday,
wage is poor, really poor, xD

x


----------



## Itsme (Nov 2, 2010)

BethieSims said:


> Im leaving my boyfriend,
> And im the one moving out, so i can not take them with me.
> 
> Iv posted in the classified section for the sale,
> ...


Hi beth, so sorry to hear your having problems an having to sell your gliders its a real shame as you are the only person I've come accross so far that has seemed to be amazing at caring for gliders!!!! The two boys I bought from you are doing very well so friendly and loveable, they are in separate cages with females now. Hope all works out ok for you.


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

aha its really you?
I didnt know you were on here!

Alls good and well now, the gliders are still being kept by me.
Also, are they getting big now? I really miss my little boys.

How did the girls react to them?
x


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear about you having to give your gliders up 

when I split with my ex I had to leave my pets behind (it was his house and I was having to move in somewhere I couldnt take them) it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do.
I hope the move goes well and I honestly know how you must be feeling xxxxxx


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Make sure you get your flat deposit off him and the cost of the coati deposit asap. When my ex partner and I split we were on relatively good terms but that was 2 years ago and I never saw the house deposit money...


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Its all sorted ish for now.
Were on a trial back together period,
Weve both put ALOT of effort into this to make it work,
I guess were both stubborn to let it go somewhat.

This is the only, and last time we are going to do this.
If we dont work out, least we know we tried and its just not meant to be.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed that it works for you  glad to hear that your giving it another go x


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep! Just hope it works out, we both know if it doesnt, theres not much we can do, and call it a day.

Im having an odd day!

I got sent home from work for spraining my ankle,
but im not getting 2 degu's in less than an hour lol


xxx


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

BethieSims said:


> Yep! Just hope it works out, we both know if it doesnt, theres not much we can do, and call it a day.
> 
> Im having an odd day!
> 
> ...


lol I have been banned from getting any more animals till after xmas...although I keep getting tempted !! 
Hope your ankle gets better xxx


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

He was like,
NO BETH,
Im like, they are arriving at 4.

They are here, and beautiful



They are a pair of 1 year old sisters, over groomed by thier other cage mates so got a big bald patch on either backs.
xxx
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

BethieSims said:


> He was like,
> NO BETH,
> Im like, they are arriving at 4.
> 
> ...


:flrt::flrt: they are lurvely !!!!! Been playing with idea of getting degus, I had some years ago and have to say they are fantastic pets xxx


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Go get some,
these girls were loved being handled by thier previous owner when she dropped them off.
But all i can get from them is a chin rub, they dont wanna be picked up yet.
I understand, theyre lovely little girls and hopefully i'l see how the hair growth progresses on thier back?

Do you think a dust bath would be a good idea or not?
They feel a little greasy.

xx


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

I would give it ago, used to have dust baths with ours and they loved it....apart from a male that just used to pee in/up it :devil::lol2: 
Please keep me updated on how they go  any idea on names yet ? xxxx


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Ying And Yang 
They are sisters and i thought it'd be a lovely name for them.

And i'l go get something for them to bathe in. Hopefully it'l help thier fur grow back.

xxx


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

awww they are really nice names and suit them !! yep fingers crossed it will help xxx


----------

